# Triangulum with amp gain issue



## David (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi everyone,
And i wish a happy new year to all of you ! 
This is my first post here.
It seems that i have an issue with my Triangulum Boost.
Compared to some videos i've seen, it seems that i loose too much gain when i push the pot. It tighten well the sound/attack but i loose all the gain of the amp.
That is my second build, the first was the Isosceles and i don't have that issue with it.  
Hope you guys can help me.
Thank you so much !


----------



## diocide (Jan 5, 2020)

It may depend on the amp. I've built a few Triangulum boosts, and A/B'd them with real 33's. They're very close, but both pedals have a lot less gain than I expected. I actually thought something was wrong with my build until I A/B'd them.


----------



## David (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you for your kind reply.
That means that the real 33 has much more gain ?
Isosceles Boost is a "mixed" pedal with Intergal Preamp and 33/Grind clone, if i don't made mistakes.. And it works very well. 
So i don't really understand why there's an issue with just the Triangulum version.
Maybe i've made a mistake on the build... ?


----------



## diocide (Jan 5, 2020)

David said:


> Thank you for your kind reply.
> That means that the real 33 has much more gain ?
> Isosceles Boost is a "mixed" pedal with Intergal Preamp and 33/Grind clone, if i don't made mistakes.. And it works very well.
> So i don't really understand why there's an issue with just the Triangulum version.
> Maybe i've made a mistake on the build... ?



No, what I’m saying is that the Triangulum and 33 have a lot less gain than I expected. I’m not sure if thst helps, but in my experience, it’s not a huge “boost” it’s more a fixed EQ and small boost.


----------



## David (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok, it's interesting to have your opinion.
But it seems weird that the pedal suck the gain of the amp. Without speaking about the gain of the pedal itself.
That's not supposed to have a behaviour like this i guess.
All the videos that i've seen with the 33, it tighten the sound, and brings that "bite" on the attack without touching the amp gain.
I'm thinking more about a technical issue. 
But i don't know what could cause this. 
If someone can post a soundclip of their Triangulum, that would be great. 
Or enlight me from which component could cause this.


----------



## diocide (Jan 6, 2020)

Could be a bad pot too. Could be grounding out at the end of the sweep.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 6, 2020)

If you are losing volume when you go through your effect pedal compared to bypass mode, then there could be a problem in your build.  Posting a good close-up of each side of the board would be a good way to get more detailed feedback from people in this forum.


----------



## David (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for your reply zgrav.
I dont think i'm loosing volume in bypass mode, but i'll test it.
I mostly loose gain from the amp.
I will post pictures asap. 
Thank you !


----------

